# 2ND IVF ATTEMPT OCTOBER 09 - Anyone the same and in need of a cycle buddy?



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there Moogie

I too will be starting another treatment cycle in October although think you'll be a bit ahead of me since I don't start downregging (long protocol) until cd21 which will be 18 October...and my EC is pencilled in for 25 November, although may be brought forward if they can fit me into theatre the previous Wednesday (I have to have EC on a Wednesday as we're hoping to go for 5 day blastocyst transfer again and they don't have embryologists available on a Sunday!). This will be our 5th fresh IVF (although 7th in total as also had 2 FETs - frozen transfers). I was 40 back in January and my boyfriend is 34 (so we've both got "toy boys"  )

I don't have to take the pill first so will be starting Synarel (sniffing) for downreg and then begin with 300IU of Gonal F....I've been started on varying levels before and then it gets tweaked as stimming progresses....last time I was started on 450IU but because I respond well (too well, risk of OHSS few times), and my hormone levels are good still, they decided it better to start slightly lower and see how things go.

Whereabouts in London do you live ? We live SE London, work in the City and having treatment at Chelsfield Park.

Anyway, keep in touch....but in the meantime, you may want to join other "cycle buddies" on the October/November thread, if you've not already found it ? ...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=204502.330

Also, there's a thread on the ICSI board for ladies at the Lister (having IVF & ICSI)...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=205835.570

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi again

I don't mind sniffing Synarel...it doesn't particularly taste nice as it goes down back of throat, but hey if it means we get our dream I'll put up with it.  I don't have to go on the pill first so just on the count down to cd21 so I can start sniffing !!

I have immune and blood clotting issues (which have contributed to my early miscarriages) so I also am prescribed meds for these...I have Prednisolone (steroids) which I start when I begin stimming phase, then at 7 days before EC I'm having Intralipids transfusion which is additional help to suppress my immunes (I've not had this transfusion before) and then after I've had EC, that evening I start Clexane injections....oh and I'll be having Gestone injections as my progesterone support....so the full shebang for me this time as this will probably be our last fresh IVF as not sure I can put my body through it all again...although we do have some frosties which would be nice to add to them whilst my hormones are still good.

Must be easier that you work for yourself regards fitting in clinic appointments...I just have to take time off.  My work were really good when I did my 1st IVF and 2 FETs but then told me I couldn't take more time off and would have to use my holiday, which I have been doing....however, my 1st IVF and the FETs were 3 years ago so HR and my boss are ok with me taking time off this time....so that's a relief and one less thing to worry about....I work in the City for a financial/media company as an IT Project Manager (although I went to art college in Bournemouth and then Goldsmiths Uni and did Art and Education degree so a complete career change !!!)

Anyway, wishing you lots of luck.  
Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## Smike (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi Moogie and Natasha

just wanted to wish you both the very best of luck. I started the September cycle thread on here, first time i`ve really used FF and this is my 4th tx. Have to say i`ve found chatting on here really supportive and wished i`d bothered on my previous attempts.  I`m now 4 days past ET and so on the dreaded 2WW.

Good luck to the pair of you     

Heidi xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks Heidi 

I know what you mean, I've been a member of FF for several years (and am a former Mod too)...I don't know what I would've done without the support and advise on these boards....and I've met some great friends too...in fact one of my closest friends is someone I met here on FF as we were at the same clinic.

Are you on standard protocol or have you had any additional immune and blood clotting investigations after your previous unsuccessful cycles ?  What day transfer did you have and when your official test day ?

Wishing you loads of luck with this treatment.     
Take care
Natasha


----------



## Smike (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi Natasha

i had 3 tx on LP but this tx was SP, prefered it as EXC came round quicker and no sniffing which was great , but not sure it helped as got fewer eggs and the quality was a bit worse than befoe, but that could just be me. 

I had a anticoagular test or something to check for lupus or something, that was after 2nd tx, then last time we kept asking anything else we could do or test for , and as a last result she suggested an NK assay test which cost £480 but worth it to find out i have elevated cells,  bit annoyed i wasn`t offered this before as i already have an auto immune problem, which you would of thought would ring alarm bells for the docs !!  So i`m on clexane which i took last time ,and also on pred which i`ve taken for the past 17 years, but my dose is up to 25mg daily, oh and the usual botty bombs  

My ET was monday 21st and i think i`m due to test next weekend  

wishing you the best

Heidi xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi ladies

Just wondering how you were both doing ?

*Heidi*...how you feeling in 2ww...hope it's not driving you too   ...not long now! Sounds like you've already been through so much over the years  Fingers & toes firmly crossed for you   

*Moogie*...hope you're ok, not seen you "around" ?  

Well don't you know it, AF has decided this is the month to play hooky and not shown ! Only a day late so just me being impatient  I don't start DR until CD21 and clinic had me downregging for slightly longer to fit in with their schedule so hopefully it won't upset my timetable too much, if at all 

Love n luck to you both  
Natasha xx


----------



## Smike (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi Ladies

just a quicke as at work

Moogie- wow that must of been really scarey for you   glad to hear you`re ok now.  9 follies that`s good . hope it goes well for you 
Natasha - good luck to you too
AFM -  got a big fat no no last saturday, AF from hell started sunday, took monday off work as had very bad tummy ache., plus looked like s**t , my eyes were sooooo red and puffy from a lot of crying over the weekend. Have now picked my chin up off the floor and are now taking time oit to investigate further as to why they are not implanting, back at clinic next friday for follow up, and then mybe consider DE next year.

you 2 stay positive, and i wish you both the very best

Heidi xx


----------



## Lynn E (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi ladies,

I hope you don't me joining your thread. I am off to have FET in South Africa, did use donors eggs this time after years of trying.  Last time I had a BFP but miscarried 9 weeks later, feeling very positive at the moment.  I have 6 eggs waiting to be taken home well as least 2/3.  I hoping for my period to start next week when I am required to start taking my medication. My embryo transfer should take place towards the end of October. 

It's all very scary taking the next step as we are unable to predict the end result, unfortunately.  What I am trying to do visualise myself holding my baby for the first time and kissing them on the forehead. I am a big believer of positive thinking and keep away from people who are negative, too much problems or thoughts, also  I don't purchase newspapers or watch the news, too depressing. But surround myself with images of children/babies of my friends and family who have children on my notice board, mantel piece or on my mobile phone.  This because I need to feel nurtured when having treatment and the only way for me to do this is to step back and pamper myself in the process cause those drugs play havoc with your mind. Try it and see. 

Let me know how you all doing and I will keep you posted like wise.

Lynn E


----------



## Lynn E (Aug 7, 2008)

Oh I was going to say as well, there is an event taking place in Olympia called the Fertility Show. www.fertilityshow.co.uk om 6/7 Nove, you all might want to check it out.

Lynn


----------



## Lynn E (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks Moogie.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi ladies

Oh *Heidi*, so sorry about your BFN  

*Moogie*...how are you feeling after your scare  9 follies is great going...have you had another scan ? When are you booked for EC ? 

welcome *Lynn*...good luck with your FET....when do you have ET ? 

Well I start DR in 8 days so not long now....just counting the days and taking the vitamins/supplements 

Love n luck 
Natasha xx


----------



## Lynn E (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi I am due to have the treatment on the 25th October using FET. Lynn E.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Lynn E said:


> Hi I am due to have the treatment on the 25th October using FET. Lynn E.


So is that when you actually have ET (just confused, sorry, cos your signature says 31 Oct). Is this your 1st FET ? Is it medicated or natural ? Good luck 

*Moogie*...how's things with you hun ? You must be coming up for EC soon aren't you ? Hope you're enjoying this beautiful weather...I never mind the autumn when it's blue sky and sunshine with that crisp chill in the air...it's the grey wet miserable days that get me down ! I'm back at work today after taking yesterday off ill....really fluey and lost voice over weekend (although DP would say that was a good thing  ) Still got sniffles and a bad cough







but drinking lots of organic manuka honey with fresh ginger and lemon and certainly seems to be doing the drink (and it tastes good !). Hoping that's it now for the rest of the winter...could really do without this when I'm about to start treatment 

Anyway, best get on with typing up my monthly reports.....

Positive thoughts and sticky vibes  

Natasha xx


----------



## Smike (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi Ladies

just wanted to say thanks for all your messages etc. I`m suprised myself how strong i`ve become, i guess i`ve mastered the art of bouncing back having had 4 failed tx. I think my coping mechanism is to plan the next attempt, maybe i should sit back and think about it more, but i can`t mope for long, i`m more of a dooer than thinker. 

anyway thought i`d wish you all the very best of luck with your tx, I`ll leave you ladies to continue with your thread as i feel a bit of an imposter now, but i`ll keep an eye on how you`re all doing

wishing you lots of   

take care

Heidi xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hey Heidi

You're not an imposter hun 

Will you be doing another fresh cycle or frozen when you go again ?  I know what you mean about coping mechanism, I'm a bit like you although it does take it's toll after a while which is why we had an 18mths break since our last cycle as we'd done 6 within the space of 2 years....feel ready to start again now 

Wishing you loads of luck hun in your journey  
Take care
Natasha x


----------



## Lynn E (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi all, my transfer will take place on the 31st October, can't wait.

Lynn E


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Moogie,

I sent you a PM.  I am Georgie,  (on the "40s... the new 30s" link under IVF chit chat)  I just wanted to wish you luck at the Lister on Monday.  9 follies is fantastic.  I am due for my day 8 scan (stimming) on Monday too.  It is my 5th attempt with no previous bfps sadly.  Maybe this time will be different   .  I only ever get 2-3 eggs/embryos so I am not expecting anything different. 

I am doing this whole thing without my DH as he is in Afghanistan .  I am looking forward to a bfp just to see the looks on everyone's faces at work.  "Wasn't your DH away when you got pregnant"  Great fun    . 

Anyway, good luck and I am wishing for 9 lovely eggies for you on Monday.

Georgie xxx


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Lots of love to you Moogie.  Everything crossed that all went well yesterday.  Have PM'd you again.

G xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi moogie

Sorry not replied before now.

Just wondering how EC went ?  Have you had ET yet ?  Wishing you lots of luck hun  

...in answer to your question, yes I'm on the long protocol and downregging sniffing Synarel...will be downregging for little longer than I have before to fit in with theatre timings for clinic as we want to try for blasts again and embryologists not available Sundays so I have to have EC on a Wednesday.

Started DR on Tuesday and all ok so far 

Anyway, lots of luck to you and everyone else     

Take care
Natasha x


----------



## Lynn E (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi Mooggie, Georgie, Natasha, Heldi and Minxy (sorry if I have missed someone out), I am off to South Africa tomorrow to have my FET, feeling positive but anxious, looking forward to the trip but not the 13 hrs journey. 

Will keep you all posted on my return and good luck for ET - Moogie.

Lynn E


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Lynn

Good luck with your upcoming trip to South Africa and hope your ET goes smoothly.  

Take care
Natasha aka Minxy (we're one and the same  )


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Moogie,

fantactic news.  Blasts...               

So pleased for you.  You have the best chance now.

Lots of love for your 2ww

G xxx

PS  I will be abandoning on tues I think.  Last ditch attempt to see if the 4 have grown.  Not a good month for me but spring time will be better, I am sure.


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi there Moogie,

I am so sorry not to have seen you post earlier.  What a great sadness for you.  However, speaking as a person who has never even had a chem, I feel you will get there one day.  If you can handle it, keep trying.  Something has tried to happen so that must be a good sign.  Don't forget a natural pregnancy has only a 25% chance of occurring.  

I hope by now those feelings of utter devastation are subsiding and you are feeling stronger.  Jan kick off sounds good for your next go.  New year, new beginnings and all that.  I will be starting to down reg again mid Jan so perhaps we will cross-over at some point at the Lister.  I still haven't had my OTD.  It is next Mon but don't hold out much hope of a pos result so am planning my next move already.  That will be my last go before DE.

Anyway, lots of love to you and I hope you have a productive and positive follow-up on the 16th.

Take care,

Georgie xxx


----------

